# Friday Pictures



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll kick it off since I'm up early with a sick dog. Here are a few of my recent bathroom remodel. Could someone also please shoot me a PM as to how to rotate pics. I tried the 'rotate right' feature to no avail.


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

My two awesome daughters which I love dearly. I'm a proud pop!


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

*Yetis*

$4300 worth of Yetis in this pile.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

1. tractor fixin unit
2. a bit dissapointed.....not horrible.....not great


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Was yesterday but had a blast.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Finished this red this week-









Nice tigerfish-









And I got to put my mitts on 16lbs of snook this morning!!!!!


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

A couple fire pits recently made in our shop.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

A few first for granddaughter, her first game, great nephew, his first HS game, 5 IP 0 hits 0 runs 7Ks 0 BB, and my doing my 2nd bass over 14...


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Pivo and kolache said:


> 1. tractor fixin unit
> 2.* a bit dissapointed.....not horrible.....not great*


You know not what you speak of!!! Ill take it all off your hands!!!

:texasflag


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

marshhunter said:


> You know not what you speak of!!! Ill take it all off your hands!!!
> 
> :texasflag


 X2....One of their best craft beerz! :brew:


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Little mans first trip to the Galveston fishing pier. And his new zebco 33. Spider-Man rod n reel was gettin too babyish.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> X2....One of their best craft beerz! :brew:


I guess I don't craft too hard.....lone star light will remain the cornerstone of my diet


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'll kick it off since I'm up early with a sick dog. Here are a few of my recent bathroom remodel. Could someone also please shoot me a PM as to how to rotate pics. I tried the 'rotate right' feature to no avail.


Thats like my dream bathroom...
Wow so beautiful!!!


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

Saw this Monday afternoon...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*Just stuff*

The boy.... almost 14

Susie and I at Matagorda Seafood Festival!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Grankids


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

The Yellow Rose cabins in Goodrich.








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

sciaenid said:


> View attachment 2076458
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


lol he nailed it


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

from this weekend was an awesome steak!!!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Went on my Border Run this week. Sunsets were pretty special a couple of evenings. No luck with hogs this week but sure enjoyed the time in the "far unlit unknown."


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

JLC52315 said:


> Thats like my dream bathroom...
> Wow so beautiful!!!


 Make Your Dreams Come True...# 832-687-4053


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Throw back friday to some Utah trout fishing pics





took my son and his buddy to the beach tuesday. Not a single bite, but two boys and some beach sand and they had fun



quicksand! lol



Nice shell the boys found



Firepit kicking, kids in the trampoline. Getting ready for smores.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Joey fishing for Crappie!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*family trip*

first family ride on the freshly ( stil in progress ) rebuild.. kiddo had a BLAST and knocked her tooth out, I had been trying to pull for a week now. LOL


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Me and the girlies


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

a miracle! a somewhat wore out GWP


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Dad wanted to go fishing. Dont get to go much together as he still works shift work at 72 years old so we took advantage of some spring like weather last sunday and caught a few fish along with my BIL Charles. First pic we doubled up on some trout rods.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Some crawfish bacon wrapped venison tenderloins, and by beautiful littlest princess.


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Got some good bluebonnet action going in the front yard


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

who likes chocolate? :cheers:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

New Husky toolbox momma bought me last Saturday, funny cause I end up paying for mostly everything!!! LOL


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Behind the 16th green at Cypress Point,, 

#13 from fairway looking at the green

#17 from tee box across pacific to green


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

Pivo and kolache said:


> 1. tractor fixin unit
> 2. a bit dissapointed.....not horrible.....not great


Did that prickly pear come in a family pack or it's own 12 pack? That is some great beer.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Spiced pork Chop Seared with a Cali Chili, Coriander and Cumin seed etc rub sided with Manda Salsa

Quick Spec Sauced Trout

Sunday Steak Day. Aged Choice Top Sirloin grill with kosher salt n coarse ground white pepper topped with a Red Merlot shallot butter, Sided with a Bacon Potato Cake n Green Beans

South of the Border Mango Salsa n Ceveeche Cocktail

Polish Irish Italian Stew:brew2::brew2::brew2:

Fresh Red-feech Half shell n Throat sided with citrus grilled Veggies. It sure was simple n tasty

150 plus pound of FEECH... 

Sunrise on Monday before the week of the Fog


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

D'oh!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Dropped off and picked up a floating barge to the port of Houston


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^Damit boy u got pot plants growing in ur back yard!! LOL


U live in Colorado Z??? LOL


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

DCAVA said:


> ^^^Damit boy u got pot plants growing in ur back yard!! LOL


You mean weeds. Don't touch that stuff.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Today, oil Field Road crossing ramps from Flatonia to Friendswood Texas. For a 2cooler I might add.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

You could at least take me fishing.....since I don't get any food!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

truckin_angler said:


> Did that prickly pear come in a family pack or it's own 12 pack? That is some great beer.


they come in 6ers and 12 packs now! Havent seen the cans yet however need to find some before I head back to the lease!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

pics rotated for you, black jack


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Last pit stop before the big race next week. It's been a busy week getting everything ready. About this time next Friday, I am hoping for a 165 MPH pass in the standing mile. A bit of tailwind will go a long ways towards that.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

truckin_angler said:


> Did that prickly pear come in a family pack or it's own 12 pack? That is some great beer.


It was a 12


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Jeff SATX said:


> a miracle! a somewhat wore out GWP


and another of her jumping up on my bench getting all up in dad's business


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Man that looks yummy, Did you get a new Camera, These Pics look really sharp and clear. Nice !!!!



Captain Dave said:


> Spiced pork Chop Seared with a Cali Chili, Coriander and Cumin seed etc rub sided with Manda Salsa
> 
> Quick Spec Sauced Trout
> 
> ...


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

sciaenid said:


> View attachment 2076458
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Good time to rotate tires and do a brake job!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Mrschasintail said:


> You could at least take me fishing.....since I don't get any food!


One Day MCT.. After D. Day..lol



stargazer said:


> Man that looks yummy, Did you get a new Camera, These Pics look really sharp and clear. Nice !!!!


Same Samsung Galaxy 4 Cam. I did upgrade the light bulb ( white light ) . I have a very primitive setup and a few older Digi Cams, but the phone it easier and more pixels.. Thanks

Here is a pic of the Steak for MCT with that Merlot wine butter melting and ooozing into the the grains the cut of beef..


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

:fish:


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

*just dirt*

We ran this yellow Limited Mod last weekend @ Goliad South Texas Shootout, bad luck bites again , leading Sat night feature we cut a brake line and had to pull off the track

The white car is an outlaw open wheel dirt mod , just finished building it , it was going to Devils Bowl this weekend for a shake down and get ready for some USMTS coming up but mother nature her own plans

Plan on building a endurance car for the Lonestar 600 @ Baytown in Oct , 
it pays , pretty good : 
10,000$ /win 300 laps Fri night
10,000$ /win 300 laps Sat night
5,000$ /leader of most laps both nights

flounder marinated in grease and corn meal


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

Wondered what happened to ya Jelly.....didn't see ya on the USMTS results at RPR.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

We didn't have car for Goliad Usmts or Baytown !
got snookered on a deal...that was to be ready before season



Whitecrow said:


> Wondered what happened to ya Jelly.....didn't see ya on the USMTS results at RPR.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

*parks back from Powdercoating*

I have had my new Indian Scout for a little over a month and got some parts powdercoated this week thanks to Deep South Coatings. I finished getting everything installed this morning.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I have had my new Indian Scout for a little over a month and got some parts powdercoated this week thanks to Deep South Coatings. I finished getting everything installed this morning.


Kasey and them do some good looking coating don't they?


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Nwilkins said:


> Behind the 16th green at Cypress Point,,
> 
> #13 from fairway looking at the green
> 
> #17 from tee box across pacific to green


That don't look like anywhere in my cypress.

Nice pics.

---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

*skunkafied*

But it was nice getting out after a few weeks of 12 to 16 hours days.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Our new baby, He's a pure bred Nigerian Dwarf. We figured our pigger needed a buddy. He's almost 8 weeks old.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*Reserve Grand Champion*

My oldest son Christian won Reserve Grand Champion 2015' RGV Livestock Show!

I'm super proud of him! A great job by him; he's a Jr. so 1 more year to regain his title of G-Champ!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man congratulations brother! To you and your son as that's a LOT of work and it take so much time.

Well done.

TH


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

*Our little escape artist!*

This little beagle/boxer mix is really trying my patience! Ive got a 5 foot fence all the way around the yard, but still had to add extra height to the front fence......she can still clear it, though in these pics she falls back down. This dog is barely a foot off the ground at the shoulder but can leap like no ones business!
Just about ready to hamstring her! lol


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^ Thanks TH, I'm extremely proud of both my boys! My oldest Daniel won twice as Grand Champion and one Reserve Grand; Christian, my youngest has one 1 G-Champ and now 1 reserve G-Champ. They love raising and showing the cattle and I am proud of them....


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

DCVA- CONGRATS!! Well done!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

SHAKY_ That's some kinda jumper/climber! What's it after?


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

Way to go! Great job...

Â«jÂ»


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

Car we ran last Dec in Corpus 

wheelman was ok , someone needs a new car tho


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Crazy sight i saw on my way to work getting off of the Pontchartrain Causeway in Metairie the other day. Truck full of dead mules and horses. I saw a mule head and a horse head. Crazy stuff, just wondering how/why all of them were dead and in the back of a truck




























On a completely different note, some of the best oysters I've had in a long time at Morton's seafood in Madisonville, LA tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

DCAVA tell your boy congratulations from me, Its hard enough to come on Rgv at a county show but to do it in a major show is really sumthin....I hope healed gc next year....saltwater4life, that's what dog food is made of


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> SHAKY_ That's some kinda jumper/climber! What's it after?


greener grass on the other side of the fence!

Actually being in Palacios there is about 100000 stray cats and other dogs, if they run within her view she goes nuts......funny thing is, the city apparently only targets dogs with tags, or that they know.....city pound has been staking out our property for the last month, they know us by name, know our dogs but still managed to finally capture Terra while we were at work and charged us 75 bucks to get her out of the city pound......meanwhile all the stray cats and dogs get a free pass......

infuriates me to no end.....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice job to your son DCAVA. That's a hell of a track record both your boys had and have going. True accomplishments .


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

chunky59 in action:


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

DCAVA said:


> My oldest son Christian won Reserve Grand Champion 2015' RGV Livestock Show!
> 
> I'm super proud of him! A great job by him; he's a Jr. so 1 more year to regain his title of G-Champ!
> 
> View attachment 2078410


Says I must spread reps very good job young man very well earned.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

chunker59 said:


> chunky59 in action:


Caught you working on the Welding Web also.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

Can't slow this one down.
Stalking rabbits while on crutches.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words! Just for clarification purposes, Christian is my youngest boy, Daniel is my oldest. I was kinda buzzed when I posted the pic last night....LOL!!

They are both great kiddos....


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Kasey and them do some good looking coating don't they?


Yes they did a good job. This is the first time I had them do anything for me but I will be more than happy to send them any business I have


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Jo Jo chillin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Jo Jo needs a pillow and blankie......


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BretE said:


> Jo Jo needs a pillow and blankie......


Is that a Cowboys blanket? :ac550: h: :rotfl:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is that a Cowboys blanket? :ac550: h: :rotfl:


Lol.....I was waiting on that!.....I would never soil my bayou "palace" with such trash...

It's a little blanket thing work gave us. Definitely not Cowboy related!

Proof......as I'm sure I'll need it!!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BretE said:


> Lol.....I was waiting on that!.....I would never soil my bayou "palace" with such trash...
> 
> It's a little blanket thing work gave us. Definitely not Cowboy related!


LMAO!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Bret I knew u were a boys fan! It's okay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Mad Mike said:


> Bret I knew u were a boys fan! It's okay
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol.....I'm proud to say not only are my wife and I "haters", my Lab has evolved too.......


----------

